

Selling Yourself: How I made $10,000 more with a single email - reteltech
http://www.stephenwooten.com/2011/01/26/selling-yourself-how-i-made-10000-more-with-a-single-email/

======
kleinsch
If they gave in so easily, definitely should have asked for more, although
it's always hard to know what to ask for when it's your first "real" job.
After that you have a baseline to help figure out what you're worth.

